# What Chinese are you wearing today(Dec 2012)?



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Three and a half hours until then but I put the Dragon King on for the week end


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Three and a half hours until then...


You North Americans need to make more of an effort to keep up with the rest of us :-d

This old favorite for me today. Wasn't planned but I just haven't managed to remove it from my wrist.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

The Tao "Marine" again. Think I understand what I've bought now.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 892031
> 
> 
> The Tao "Marine" again. Think I understand what I've bought now.
> ...


It is beautiful isn't it? Actually it is not inspired by the Marine watches, but by the 'FA Jones' portugieser. To be honest, I was a bit disappointed to find out after I bought it.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Branco again today.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning everybody!

Today I come a little late, been out all morning and always using this "big guy".


















































Have a very nice weekend everyone!
Luís M


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

this one on a leather strap


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Yuhua


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today an 1120:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: What Chinese Watch Are You Wearing Today, November 2012*

The one on the left:








_2011 WUS Moonphase SE #60 (left) & #63 (right)
_
RonB


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: What Chinese Watch Are You Wearing Today, November 2012*

today, it was my aeromatic xxl pilot


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

A little experimenting with looks today.

Alpha GMT Master, coke bezel, black dial, on a red croco strap:


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Also trying out Alpha GMT Master, coke bezel, Pan Am white dial, on red-stitched black croco:









This piece didn't distinguish itself particularly on its original oyster bracelet, and I wore it rarely. I like it a lot more on a coordinated strap, and I expected it will get more time.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: What Chinese Watch Are You Wearing Today, November 2012*



MHe225 said:


> The one on the left:
> 
> View attachment 893557
> 
> ...


The one on the wrist :-d


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Here we go. Parnis Lum homage today. Getting used to the bracelet.

Ric


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

another cheapie goer, but the subdial works and its a damn sight cheaper than a proper bell and ross


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> another cheapie goer, but the subdial works and its a damn sight cheaper than a proper bell and ross


Not cheap, that's a sporty nice piece ;-)


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Good day,

Another "Jaragar" made it to the collection. Replaced the strap with genuine leather :-! *


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

Today Parnis U-Boat homage.










































Have a very nice week everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Parnis JumpHour today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> *Good day,
> 
> Another "Jaragar" made it to the collection. Replaced the strap with genuine leather :-! *


Hi Will3020!

What a nice acquisition! That's a very nice timepiece, congratulations!

Very nice strap too, may I ask where did You bought it?:-!

Enjoy it in good health!b-)
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Zhongshan


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Continuing with the theme of getting my watches onto straps (which work better than bracelets on my smaller wrist), the Alpha Sub on brown croco with white stitch and deployment clasp:









The date quickset isn't working, and the watch tends to lose time too much even by my modest standards, so it is likely going back for service before the first year is up.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

cjiaba tonight, on a vintage strap i made. steinhart aviation at the office today


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

only early here but i think i will wear this one today


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Today I am mostly wearing this 'ere Baume & Mercier 18k gold thingy. Cost me about 20x more than any of the Parnis watches I have. Testing it to see if it's timekeeping's up to snuff. Auto without handwind option, so gorra wear it to see.

Let's see if it's 20x the watch (which it ain't).

Ric


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

change of plan of what im wearing the postman has just dropped off my new k&s moonphase. pity the strap wasnt even on the watch tho and i had to put it on myself, but it looks nice now. ive just got to wait 24hrs now to see how much it will gain or lose


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I like to think that every watch does something well. This one is good at:

1) Being big.
2) Being orange.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Zhufeng


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

This non-descript ARTRON with a NN2813 tank style. Thanks to former Penquin Pete for finding them on the discount table in Vancouver, Canada...very accurate!

Couldn't resist this Connery shot as background!

Montage Artron sean connery by thianwong1, on Flickr


artrons by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

For me, a NoLex today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Ultra-cheap AT homage today.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> For me, a NoLex today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A never ending stream of beautiful watches, Mr Martin Sir.

Ric


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon guys!

Homage for me today, Parnis Big pilot.










































Have a very nice day everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Snowy, so a good day for the Rad homage (shiny innit).

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dongfeng today - recent arrival















Sold as 60s/70s - does this seem right?


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

My sterile Parnis 47mm Pilot:


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi Will3020!
> 
> What a nice acquisition! That's a very nice timepiece, congratulations!
> 
> ...


Hey Luis, thanks my friend, I bought the strap on eBay !


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> change of plan of what im wearing the postman has just dropped off my new k&s moonphase. pity the strap wasnt even on the watch tho and i had to put it on myself, but it looks nice now. ive just got to wait 24hrs now to see how much it will gain or lose


Very nice, post your 24-48 hr impressions !


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*
Had the hammie on yesterday but today just had to go back with the Parnis sporting a NEW rubber strap by Hadley Roma.:-d
*


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 894927
> 
> 
> Today I am mostly wearing this 'ere Baume & Mercier 18k gold thingy. Cost me about 20x more than any of the Parnis watches I have. Testing it to see if it's timekeeping's up to snuff. Auto without handwind option, so gorra wear it to see.
> ...


"Wow" factor indeed.


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Very nice, post your 24-48 hr impressions !


it seems to be keeping within 20seconds for 24hrs so not to bad as i tend to change them every day it wont make any difference to me


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> My sterile Parnis 47mm Pilot:
> 
> View attachment 896211


Hang on, wasn't that PVD last time I looked? Did you also order yourself the stainless steel? Or am I as confused as ever?

Anyways, I *know* that's a nice watch.

Ric


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Today's watch, by Tao International:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

NOS Shanghai. Trying this new arrival today on Timex leather. I can no longer find the thread in either F71 or F72 where a new user gave the link to the sale for these, and my faulty memory didn't retain the username, but whoever you are, thank you!


----------



## Sctb78 (Nov 3, 2012)

Bagelsport Sub was on my wrist today, and probably tomorrow as well 










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Holographic Zhufeng featuring Guanyin


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hang on, wasn't that PVD last time I looked? Did you also order yourself the stainless steel? Or am I as confused as ever?
> 
> Anyways, I *know* that's a nice watch.
> 
> Ric


Actually, the Portuguese was in PVD.

HAHA, I know you know as I ordered this Pilot strictly based on your review. Have I thanked you yet?


----------



## lamergod (Dec 4, 2012)

jopex said:


> Ultra-cheap AT homage today.
> View attachment 895958
> 
> View attachment 895957


Where did you get that from? Sweet watch man! Love the blue dials.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> Actually, the Portuguese was in PVD.
> 
> HAHA, I know you know as I ordered this Pilot strictly based on your review. Have I thanked you yet?


Christ, don't be going and thanking me. Almost guaranteed that'll hex the watch and the bloody thing'll stop working moments later. Tis the way this universe works.

Ric


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Shanghai today. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Darth Vader's 47mm Pilot made me pine for my own watch. So here it is.

Snowy innit.

Ric


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

lamergod said:


> Where did you get that from? Sweet watch man! Love the blue dials.


Look on ebay under seller 'timegiving'. Don't expect much from it though. Not SS - chrome plated.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*
Today, Jaragar ...*


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

god this isnt like me at all, ive still got the k&s on lol, my mrs reckons i change my watch more often than i clean my teeth


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everybody!

Homage again for today. The Parnis PO blue bezel.










































Have a great day everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

It's not Chinese, but it's from the Indian sub-continent, which I guess is pretty close. Also, this watch has no other home.  So it goes here!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today my toolwatch:










And some pics of the same watch in different settings 













































(the 5513 is not mine, unfortunately :-( )

Regards,

Martin


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

thats a well travelled alpha


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

A new one. My first Chinese. 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

Martin_B said:


> It is beautiful isn't it? Actually it is not inspired by the Marine watches, but by the 'FA Jones' portugieser. To be honest, I was a bit disappointed to find out after I bought it.


Yes, beautiful. I think I need one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning All!

Today with my Passion, which returned (temporarily) to its stock bracelet.


































have a great weekend everyone!
Luís M


----------



## tic (Apr 20, 2012)

Seagul 819.380 GMT


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today the Beijing:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Today the Beijing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, you wore that just to hurt me. Didn't you. Ouch ouch ouch.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Ooh, you wore that just to hurt me. Didn't you. Ouch ouch ouch.
> 
> Ric


No I didn't, hurting you is just a bonus ;-):-d


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Such a gorgeous watch! You are hurting me, too, Martin. I'm hoping the trek through Chinese and US customs doesn't take too long once my agent ships it out.


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

My super new Shanghai


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

pinkits said:


> My super new Shanghai
> 
> View attachment 898132


Now pinkits has started. Is there no end to this torment?

Ric


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

WHERE DO I GET THIS OH GOD



Luisão said:


> Good morning All!
> 
> Today with my Passion, which returned (temporarily) to its stock bracelet.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Not mechanical, but it did come from China.

Quartz, the Final Frontier:


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

And for me, a nameless Jaragar from eBay, which I got for $31 shipped.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Thrax said:


> WHERE DO I GET THIS OH GOD


Hi Thrax!

I am very sorry, but you'll no longer find any more of these. I bought it in my usual watchmaker, and since then, several people have asked me, and begged me to find one just like mine, but unfortunately this model is no longer longer available. The brand is Portuguese, but this is a small scale seller, so most of the times he just order's two or three copies of each model.

I was just one of the lucky ones! And the most curious thing is that, my watchmaker ordered this, and another watch, especially for me!

Kindest Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I am so disappointed.


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Thrax said:


> And for me, a nameless Jaragar from eBay, which I got for $31 shipped.
> 
> View attachment 898192


I need that watch NOW!!! Which buyer did you get it from?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Today the Beijing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic watch, Martin :-!

Can't wait to receive mine. I just ordered it this morning :-d


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Reno said:


> Fantastic watch, Martin :-!
> 
> Can't wait to receive mine. I just ordered it this morning :-d


Good choice my friend! You won't regret it :-!


----------



## polpol (Sep 16, 2012)

Mij CJIABA suberb watch!
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 898936
> View attachment 898937


Hmm, nice watch. And a very nice strap you've got it on. Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hmm, nice watch. And a very nice strap you've got it on. Ric


Thanks mate, cheers, Dave


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Thrax said:


> I am so disappointed.


Hi Thrax!

I understand you my friend! Go searching the net, sometimes appear models very similar or exactly the same, but with a different brand. You may still end up having luck.;-)

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

For today; a special watch from a special forum member 'saskwatch'...








Jon sent me this beautiful Huang He with the gorgeous Peacock embossed dial :-!


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

such a great watch!
mostly my love to chinese watches goes to VCM with relief stamped dial
unfortunately I still did not manage to get any


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Rad homage again. A bit quiet today. Where is everyone?

Ric


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Here I am Ric. Just in time ;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

This one today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

merl said:


> Here I am Ric. Just in time ;-)
> View attachment 899753


And wearing a lovely 1963, Mr Merl.

Have joined the waitlist for the new model. Am hoping it's just as great as the ones you and Mr Martin Sir have. Or even better, heh heh heh.

Ric


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Same as last week, still my Moonwatch:









RonB

PS - so that you don't misunderstand or get confused: the one in the front. My wrists are too skinny for the one in the back :-d


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

damn you just nicked my joke lol


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi, Aron! I got it from here: Elegant White Tourbillon Split Hand Men Women Self Winding Auto Mechanical Watch | eBay

The watch looks _so_ much more expensive than it really is in-person.



aron said:


> I need that watch NOW!!! Which buyer did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Manbu sub homage on this cold day


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

MHe225 said:


> PS - so that you don't misunderstand or get confused: the one in the front. My wrists are too skinny for the one in the back :-d


Great photo! Details on that clock?


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

watchcrank said:


> Great photo! Details on that clock?


I guess the clock is an eye catcher - the only other time I showed it, I got the same question. This what I wrote in August (scroll up & down a few posts):

This Junghans clock has a quartz movement, moonphase (obviously :-d) and was labeled a desk-clock; there is no model name on the clock and after opening the back, I found the (model?) number 364/6112.00 - a quick Google search gave no results, so I'm not sure this information is useful at all.

Sorry, that's all I can offer (plus one more pic, showing the clock and two Moonwatches - we had a theme going)









RonB


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I doubt I'll ever see one just like it, but at least I know now what it is. |>


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Shanghai again.









A (very) quick strap change before meeting Thomas and it is a completely different watch!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

for me this one today:


















Regards,

Martin


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Everyone needs one of these, and today I am wearing mine.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Everyone needs one of these, and today I am wearing mine.
> 
> View attachment 900908


Amen, brother.

Ric


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

A gift from a friend in China.

My little frogman agrees it is tres cool and won't give it back :-d.









So.......................................had to strap on this stunning Shanghai instead!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

hked said:


> Shanghai again.
> 
> View attachment 900505
> 
> ...


Yeah the lighter green contrasts better with the lume. Nice.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Going for gold today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Parnis Portuguese. Must find a new strap soon, because the stock straps now gettimg a bit on my nerves.

Shiny innit.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> for me this one today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> My god.
> 
> Ric


You Like? ;-)


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

very nice, but wot is it?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

chris.ph said:


> very nice, but wot is it?


A watch? :-d
They took some minor design hints from the DJ-II, the 116334 to be precise ;-)


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Ric Capucho said:


> Yeah the lighter green contrasts better with the lume. Nice.
> 
> Ric


Thanks Ric, the beige strap was bought for my Exp.II Polar, but it always seems to lose in a head-to-head with my vintage Chinese watches :-d.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon guys!
Today the Sub homage, asked me for some wrist time. So here it is...










































Have a very nice Tuesday everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*

Pursuit of Parnis...

*


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks like today was Parnis day for many of us:


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Today I'm wearing my NOS SWAF 7120, manufactured in the early 90s and runs like a champ.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Today I'm wearing my NOS SWAF 7120, manufactured in the early 90s and runs like a champ.


Wow, that's very very nice, and look at that dinky little red blob on the second hand. Lovely.

Ric


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is a Sea-Gull 19 jewel ST5 I got on TaoBao a while back. It needed some fixing up when it got here, but I guess that is to be expected for a $5 CAD vintage watch, eh? It has been working OK, but yesterday it had some problems with randomly stopping until I took the back off, and then miraculously starting again. I blame it on the Dong Feng crown :-s


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Pvinzon (Dec 1, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 894032
> 
> 
> Here we go. Parnis Lum homage today. Getting used to the bracelet.
> ...


I am loving this watch! Where do I pick one of these up? I see similar ones on eBay, but which one is it lol. Is this watch an automatic or hand wound? How hard was it to find a bracelet that fit? Sorry for the newbie questions, was contemplating on buying a Parnis as my first watch purchased since joining the website and absolutely fell in love with this one!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Fineat AT today...


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning All!

MM homage for me today, by Parnis.










































Have a great day everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Alpha Splashmaster on fine mesh:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Folks, no Chinese watch today, because I'm wearing Russian. But I thought that the Chinese watch afficionados in this forum have the gentle asthetic taste that might appreciate the view outside our house this evening. And to put up with this off-topic post.

I've *****ed and moaned and muttered foul oaths into me beard these last few days, 'cos it's snowed and snowed and snowed some more, and someone's had to repeatedly pull on his boots to clear the driveway.

But on an evening like this I can only swallow me tongue and appreciate just how lucky I am to live here, and to be able to look out of the windows at this. Just look at it.

Have a lovely evening/night/morning, according to your timezone.

Ric


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Baiji again. Seagull movement in a Portuguese form:


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

My homebuilt calif:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

MM82 today, dressed with a Bond Tailored strap in vintage tan

*mods let me know if i need to edit the pics more than that. the second pic, the hands hide the brand too*

i'll fix it if it's not ok


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 903058
> 
> 
> Folks, no Chinese watch today, because I'm wearing Russian. But I thought that the Chinese watch afficionados in this forum have the gentle asthetic taste that might appreciate the view outside our house this evening. And to put up with this off-topic post.
> ...


Hi Ric!

Lucky you, what a lovely view! I wish I had snow here too ...From what I remember, it has snowed here just about 2 or 3 times, in the last 35 years! It's so rare!!:-s

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi Ric!
> 
> Lucky you, what a lovely view! I wish I had snow here too ...From what I remember, it has snowed here just about 2 or 3 times, in the last 35 years! It's so rare!!:-s
> 
> ...


Yup, that's the thing with Portugal.

The weather, food and wine's great, but the skiing's crap.

Ric


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

And just arrived today--Parnis Portuguese:









The croco strap it came with will do for now, but I would like to upgrade it. I tried to give it a little more lustre with an olive oil massage.

I must say the autowinder is pretty noising. I don't mind--the whirly sound is pretty cool, actually--but this is the first automatic watch I have that is so loud when the rotor spins. Sounds like a rattlesnake when I am in a crowded room!

So far, great watch. Glad I caught the bug.

Les


----------



## svedos (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

Bagelsport feeling a little racy.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

The most chinese watch I ever saw. My first Shanghai, complete with a dinky red arrow on the second hand.

And $5 via Paypal to anyone who can tell me what time it's telling, and, most importantly, why. Mods and hardcore VCMers are not eligible. You know who you are. 

Ric


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

I almost bought one myself, but at the time thought 35mm (correct me if I'm wrong) would be too small for me.

The time should be 1.12 and reads the same as any conventional watch. The old Chinese time system was split into 12 segments, so effectively 2 hours per segment. For example, the red character at 12 o'clock means midnight and the character below signifies 12 noon.

Disclaimer: This knowledge was gleaned from watching old movies of 'time-keepers' banging a gong at every segment to inform people of the time and may not be entirely accurate o| (pretend the wall is a gong).



Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 903754
> The most chinese watch I ever saw. My first Shanghai, complete with a dinky red arrow on the second hand.And $5 via Paypal to anyone who can tell me what time it's telling, and, most importantly, why. Mods and hardcore VCMers are not eligible. You know who you are. Ric


----------



## Shift (Apr 21, 2012)

It just arrived 20 mins ago, so it'll have to be my new Bagel Milg


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm trying this new thing. Pilot 47mm

Sent from...


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I forgot my phone today, so you'll all have to survive on stock images. Near as I can tell, it's a well-finished Hangzhou 2000 movement.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Does this count?










It has a SeaGull movement...


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I think the ST19 _always_ counts.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Just a Timex today. I didn't want to get any of my precious Chinese mechanicals wet in the rain. I know, it doesn't really count, but I'm certain at least part of this watch is made in China.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

New Fineat skeleton today, wearing Wenger leather. This watch has many small improvements over the last Fineat skeleton I posted, the domed glass being the most immediately noticeable. Even mushroom brands with mushroom brand budgets can find improvements. Price is a dollar lower too, at $15 US shipped from China.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> And just arrived today--Parnis Portuguese:
> 
> View attachment 903403
> 
> ...


To be fair, the winder on my $2,000 Baume & Mercier has a noiser rotor than my Parnis Portuguese. Methinks a bit of WD40'll sort it out. 

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

dpeter said:


> I'm trying this new thing. Pilot 47mm
> 
> Sent from...


Ooh ooh, look at that strap! What is it, and where from?

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> And just arrived today--Parnis Portuguese:
> 
> View attachment 903403
> 
> ...


Mate, tell the world now. Was this Parnis the worst watch you ever bought, or is it a thing of beauty in its own right, regardless of price?

Ric


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

wearing my aeromatic xxl pilot today (47mm) on a vintage light brown strap


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Ooh ooh, look at that strap! What is it, and where from?
> 
> Ric


looks like its this one


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Mate, tell the world now. Was this Parnis the worst watch you ever bought, or is it a thing of beauty in its own right, regardless of price?
> 
> Ric


I do like the Portuguese a lot. I like it so much that I have gone to Jackson Tse and ordered a lovely MM Regatta homage to join it.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

svedos said:


> Alpha Paul Newman Panda


I love mine, but since discovering a hairline crack in the crystal of my Ferrari-red one, I wear the Panda rarely lest it develop the sam problem!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning mates!

In this windy and rainy Friday, I'll go with my 42mm PO homage, orange bezel, by Parnis.


















































Have a very nice weekend everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> And just arrived today--Parnis Portuguese:
> 
> View attachment 903403
> 
> ...


Welcome to the elite club of Parnis Portuguese fans, Mr Les.

Been wearing it on its stock strap for a couple of months, and a couple of days ago swore vengeance on whoever stamped the word "leather" on it. The only thing wrong with the watch, that strap. Then unboxed a new watch (Russian, Aviator, unrelated) which came on a 22mm crocodile. But a more aviator 22mm strap also slipped into the box.

Hmm, wonder how big're the lugs on my Portuguese?

Longish story short, you should see the Portuguese on a *proper* crocodile strap. Soddin' lovely. Will post photos later.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> And just arrived today--Parnis Portuguese:
> 
> View attachment 903403
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch Less, congrats!:-!

More than ever I'm convinced, that it gotta have one of those. But my preference is for the model with the black dial. This is because I already have a watch, with white dial and blue hands.

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Beautiful watch Less, congrats!:-!
> 
> More than ever I'm convinced, that it gotta have one of those. But my preference is for the model with the black dial. This is because I already have a watch, with white dial and blue hands.
> 
> ...


You have to face it one day, Luis. We Portuguese need to buy this Parnis Portuguese, at least soon.

I feel sorry for your existing blue dial, because it has to go on Ebay. Because once you get your Portuguese you'll forget your old watch exists. Sad.



Ric


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)

After a stap change


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

dualtime said:


> View attachment 904770
> 
> View attachment 904771


Wow luv the blue. What a Seiko resemblance, interesting.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey fellows, today Parnis Automatic...


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Kids skool play this evening, so Aviator off and... hmm... I know, test drive my Parnis Portuguese on a proper croc strap.

A real transformation. A fabulous looking watch's now also fabulously comfy.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Will3020 said:


> Wow luv the blue. What a Seiko resemblance, interesting.


Seiko???? ever heard of 'The clown'? Just look for a Ref. 16613

For me an M177 today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Since I had it out for some photos; this one is still on my wrist...









A Shanghai 7120 with the Chun Lei/Budlet movement.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Seiko???? ever heard of 'The clown'? Just look for a Ref. 16613
> 
> For me an M177 today:
> 
> ...


Hey Martin, yes, yes it does resemble the *Rolex Submariner Two Tone 16613
*
btw awesome Seagull - is that the original strap ?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Will3020 said:


> Hey Martin, yes, yes it does resemble the Rolex Submariner Two Tone 16613
> btw awesome Seagull - is that the original strap ?


Thanks Will,

It's not the original strap, which is black. 
I hardly have any black straps on my watches, I usually like other colors better. Even on black dialed watches I mostly change them, for example to dark grey.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Dress in tweed, brown, and beige for a trip to Court today, so the Paul Newman panda on brown croco coordinated well with my belt and shoes:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning fellow travellers. Tis a day for my Parnis Big Pilot. Which makes it a good day

I've decided to keep it on its original strap for now. It's a funnily constructed thing, but seems to work well. One less thing to worry about.

Ric


----------



## svedos (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BJWAF 'Zhufeng'


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Regards,
Martin


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 24, 2012)

svedos said:


>


What a beaty! Where did you buy this?


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everybody!

This Saturday, I'm using my Duc Decreon de Saint Pierre (big name for a watch!).


































Have a great weekend, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> This Saturday, I'm using my Duc Decreon de Saint Pierre (big name for a watch!).
> 
> ...


Woooooaaah, Luis! I don't think I ever saw that watch before from you. Is it new?

Ric


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

New watch... new tools... it's a play date...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> New watch... new tools... it's a play date...
> 
> View attachment 905811


Oh lordy, now I need a Paul Newman. Will this ever end?

Ric


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Oh lordy, now I need a Paul Newman. Will this ever end?
> 
> Ric


Fabulous word choice: "need"


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

new strap on the parnis. I'm a sucker for these straps. Also a lesson, dont buy a 5$ silicon strap if you dont want to clean it every single day. After 4 days it looked like a 15 year old trying to grow facial hair.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Oh lordy, now I need a Paul Newman. Will this ever end?
> 
> Ric


No.

Neveeeeeeeeeeeeeeer ! :-d


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Reno said:


> BJWAF 'Zhufeng'


*
WOOOAAAAAHHHH now this spectacular watch just took my breath away - classy piece ya got there my friend. What's the case mm size ?*


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

WOOOOWWW Luis, that big name is definitely for an amazing looking piece !!! Really luv the bezel !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Will3020 said:


> *
> WOOOAAAAAHHHH now this spectacular watch just took my breath away - classy piece ya got there my friend. What's the case mm size ?*


Thanks Will 

The case is "only" 38,5 mm (without crown - *41mm* with crown)

I have a 17,5 cm wrist, and let's put it that way : for me it's just the perfect size for a dress watch |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Third day with the Zhufeng


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Woooooaaah, Luis! I don't think I ever saw that watch before from you. Is it new?
> 
> Ric


Thanks Ric!

Oh but it's not new, I got it for over 2 years, and also have already posted here, several times. It is by the way, an excellent watch, if I may say so.b-)

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> WOOOOWWW Luis, that big name is definitely for an amazing looking piece !!! Really luv the bezel !


Thanks very much Will, I appreciate!:-!

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Reno said:


> Third day with the Zhufeng


Congratulations Reno, it is indeed a beautiful watch! I see in it, great similarities with the IWC Portuguese.

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

next week, it will be my brother's bd and i was thinking it could be a great occasion to introduce him to automatic watches.

i bought him this cjiaba like mine and made a new strap for it since the original one is hum... well...crap.

if he likes automatic watches, i'll buy him another one next year. maybe a pam hommage.

oh and he'll turn 25 

do you think he will like it?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

A little off topic and spoilt for choice today with a plethora of watches arriving before Christmas ;-).

Went to work with the Seagull strapped to my wrist and spent some time putting a NATO on the HMT and wore it during lunch-time.

The Stowa arrived this morning and I have enough watches at my office to set up shop now!


----------



## tic (Apr 20, 2012)

Seagul 819.380 dual time zone watch - in transit between its two time zones. I really like this watch, the "fit and finish" is on an other level compared to my Parnis.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

The Zhufeng, _again_ b-)


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

My Shanghai 35 jewel auto black dial today


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Same watch.

*Different strap* b-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Reno said:


> Same watch.
> 
> *Different strap* b-)


:think: hmm, I think it's too much for a dress watch... I think I'd prefer a more restraint strap. But all IMHO ofcourse ;-)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> :think: hmm, I think *it's too much* for a dress watch... I think I'd prefer a more restraint strap. But all IMHO ofcourse ;-)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


That, my friend was the plan :-d


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Reno said:


> That, my friend was the plan :-d


I see :-d. I do love snake skin straps though:-!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry Reno, can't hear you.

If someone could just turn that strap down a little I might have a chance of hearing what yer saying.

Heh heh heh.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

1963 again


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning world.

Today I am mostly wearin' this Shanghai Zodiac watch. Dunno what it's really called, but that's wot Liao says the Chinese characters represent. Wikipedia awaits...

As you can see, The East Is Red. At least at the very tip.

And an extra pickie for Mr Martin Sir showing off the dome on the acryllic. Quite sweet, that. I could get addicted to acryllic, I could.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Sorry Reno, can't hear you.
> 
> If someone could just turn that strap down a little I might have a chance of hearing what yer saying.
> 
> ...


:-d:-d:-d

Do not worry my friend, cause it seems you're not alone in the utter disgust for this _nonetheless_ majestic combination :-d

I don't care what you mild tempered folks think, because I wish to live deliberately, to front only the essential facts of life, and see if I could not learn what it had to teach, and not, when I came to die, discover that I had not lived. Or something like that.

And yeah, I just made that up.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On a more traditional strap&#8230; the same watch (I'm gonna bore you guys to death with this one :-d )


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> And an extra pickie for Mr Martin Sir showing off the dome on the acryllic. Quite sweet, that. I could get addicted to acryllic, I could.
> 
> Ric


Ohh, nice :-!
I'll add one from my 'today' watch:











Reno said:


> On a more traditional strap&#8230; the same watch (I'm gonna bore you guys to death with this one :-d )


MUCH better :-!
Not on my wrist, but to join you in boring everyone ;-)









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Ohh, nice :-!
> I'll add one from my 'today' watch:


Nice one ;-)



> *MUCH better* :-!
> Not on my wrist, but to join you in boring everyone ;-)







;-) Thanks Martin.

And this (lizard ?) strap on yours is great :-!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Reno said:


> :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Do not worry my friend, cause it seems you're not alone in the utter disgust for this _nonetheless_ majestic combination :-d
> 
> ...


I'm most certainly *not* disgusted, my friend Reno. More in admiration of your inventiveness with regards to combining two very diffent worlds. Snakeskin strap with a Beijing watch. Reminds me of those blokes who insist in wearing a kilt to a black-tie event. Wish I was as brave...

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

Big Parnis U-Boat homage, for me today.










































Have a very nice day everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> I'm most certainly *not* disgusted, my friend Reno. More in admiration of your inventiveness with regards to combining two very diffent worlds. Snakeskin strap with a Beijing watch. Reminds me of those blokes who insist in wearing a kilt to a black-tie event. Wish I was as brave...
> 
> Ric


Being brave has nothing to do with it.

_Recklessness_, on the other hand&#8230; :think:


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*
Today, the choice is Tao International. *


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> I'm most certainly *not* disgusted, my friend Reno. More in admiration of your inventiveness with regards to combining two very diffent worlds. Snakeskin strap with a Beijing watch. Reminds me of those blokes who insist in wearing a kilt to a black-tie event. Wish I was as brave...
> 
> Ric


hahaha that's a good one Ric.. I too like the creativeness with the different straps and I find it intriguing as well. Not boring at all - keep it coming fellows.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Back to Parnis today:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Fineat today:


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

'Golden' Bagel today:


















I put it on leather, a bit less blingy than it's bracelet, I think ;-)









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> 'Golden' Bagel today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not crazy about the gold bracelet, but boy does that leather strap really makes it pop beautifully. Case and leather strap are just meant to be.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I received two _TimeFactors_ *canvas straps* this morning, so I gave the Zhufeng a break&#8230;

ALPHA *XPLO*0ne on sand canvas b-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

In lieu of one Seagull powered watch I'd planned to wear, I'm wearing this Seagull-powered Baiji today:


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

I couldn't wait for the week end so on it goes...


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Garton Flieger







img1428p.jp


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

awesome!!!! |>|>


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Luis wore his Parnis U-Boat yesterday, so he inspired me to wear my green-dialled PVD version.

It's a whopping hunk of metal (50mm case) but that somehow fits with the steam-punk look of the thing. As does the yellowy green dial somewhere in that PVD case. Hmm. The movement's swan-necked, which in practice means it looks better than the stock movement through the glass exhibition back.

Oh, and of the six (six! I'm mad!) Parnis U-Boats I bought this is easily the stiffest crown to wind. Which is a buggah cos the crown's a teeny weeny things underneath that metal cover.

Still, more of an occasional wearer, which gives time for my fingertips to heal.

And Frau Capucho has deemed that the rest are deemed for Ebay. Wives are funny about things like that. Best she doesn't know what else I have incoming.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* Pilot Titanium b-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

a different moonphase for me this time:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon guys!

Today with this Parnis, which by this time should already have a new strap Galaxy, from sectime. But due to the delay, which occurs in these last days of postal deliveries, the same has not arrived yet (it's been over 8 days!).o|


















































Have a great Thursday everyone!
Luís M


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

The Eyki W8456G (Hamilton clone) is wearing Christmas colors today. Or perhaps on a Chinese watch, these look more like PLA colors? :-d


----------



## jjalpha (Dec 14, 2012)

many beautiful watches shown here. I live in Hong Kong and I can tell you where to get all the high end Swiss watches but I've never seen a local store carry any of these models.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*

Decided on the Jaragar for today :-! with new genuine leather strap.

Had to toss out the original "pleather" *:-d


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Evening change to my Tao Marine Thingy.

The weather remains on the edge, but all's well with the world.

Ric


----------



## Pvinzon (Dec 1, 2012)

Here is the new watch thanks to Ric!

Came in the mail today, put it on ASAP. Had to take links out at work haha!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Pvinzon said:


> Here is the new watch thanks to Ric!
> 
> Came in the mail today, put it on ASAP. Had to take links out at work haha!


Dripping with class.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Zhufeng_ on vintage bracelet


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Today I am mostly wearing this 'ere Rad homage, wot I love to bits.

Really must do something about that strap. But at least the strap looks good, even if it's thin enough for the wind to blow through.

Shiny, innit.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Today I am mostly wearing this 'ere Rad homage, wot I love to bits.
> 
> Really must do something about that strap. But at least the strap looks good, even if it's thin enough for the wind to blow through.
> 
> ...


I had a few of these straps, one I 'converted' a bit, using a copper wirebrush and some dark brown shoe polish to make it a bit more to my liking, giving it a more vintage look:









on the watch:









But it's also nice to put one of these thick, big straps on them:









or









And for my 'today watch', the panda:


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Once again, Jaragar with a new Havana (Tan colour) strap from Sectime.

Hey Luis, thanks for the Sectime source, it's a great place for straps. |>


----------



## Wakmann186 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pvinzon said:


> Here is the new watch thanks to Ric!
> 
> Came in the mail today, put it on ASAP. Had to take links out at work haha!


I like the metal band. I have similar Parnis (blue numbers on the face and blue tipped hands) with a "genuine" leather band that I think needs to be replaced. Haven't thought about a metal band. Recently I purchased several mechanical and automatic watches on THE auction site at the opening bid price. A price that can't be comprehended. How they can be made, sold and shipped for so little money. So far all function, however one refuses to self-wind. Photo's, I hope, after the holidays.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Once again, Jaragar with a new Havana (Tan colour) strap from Sectime.
> 
> Hey Luis, thanks for the Sectime source, it's a great place for straps. |>


Hi Will3020!

Congratulations for the that beautiful Jaragar, and for the Havana, those are great bracelets, I have two of them! :-!
Glad you like Sectime, is my main supplier of bracelets!;-)

Enjoy it in good health!b-)

Kindest Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good evening everybody!

Doom day, so I'll go with my Big Red Parnis (the watch that always reminds me of a fire truck).


















































Have a very nice apocalypse, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> *
> 
> Decided on the Jaragar for today :-! with new genuine leather strap.
> 
> Had to toss out the original "pleather" *:-d


Hello again Will3020!

Congrats on the Jaragar Montblanc Timewalker homage, very nice watch!:-!

I'm waiting for one just like this, but with a Black Dial, for over a month and has not yet arrived (damn post office Chinese!)! o| 
What is your impression on the watch so far, can you give me a little review?

Use it always in good health!
Luís M


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

its a gift but i used it for 2-3 hours. (who would tell)
15-20 sec fast over 24 hours. Power reserve 40+ hours. Any idea if thats ok.
47mm parnis. I usually have my wristwatch set + 3-4 min.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hello again Will3020!
> 
> Congrats on the Jaragar Montblanc Timewalker homage, very nice watch!:-!
> 
> ...


Thanks Luis. Yes it took about six weeks to arrive and I was definitely thrilled to finally have it on my wrist. I was a little concern about fitment because my wrist size is 7.5 and don't like to wear smaller case watches but this worked perfectly.

Just a mini* "Jaragar" *review:

*Case size:* 45 mm

*With Crown:* 50 mm

*Case Width:* approx 12 mm

*Dial Colour:* bone white

*Markers: *raised hour markers which are in like a burnt orange colour with the Jaragar raised emblem.
The case has two pushers: first one adjusts the days and the second one adjusts the dates. I like the fact that the pushers are so easy to adjust without prodding with a paper clip to adjust dates/days :-d

*Movement:* Automatic/mechanical.

*Crystal:* appears to be mineral and the profile has a very slight dome appearance.

*Case:* polished stainless steel and water resistant (but as some of you may agree, I wouldn't wet this watch or even swim with it, yikes).

*Strap: *the original Jaragar strap is outrageous. For some strange reason they stamp "Genuine Leather" (?) on it when the fact is, it's not. However I can't argue with the price I paid for the watch so the strap, yep, goes in the trash.

I haven't had the watch long enough to know if it's losing or gaining seconds but for now, it's keeping great time. When I have worn my other Jaragars', some people have asked if I'd paid hundreds of dollars for the watch 

Gotta love these watches. ;-)

Regards,

Will


----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)

Prometheus, Portuguese company, but Seagull movement, so I guess it counts.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

M187S, my latest arrival.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Today I'm wearing a Christmas present to myself ^^


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Today I'm wearing a Christmas present to myself ^^


'..and a Par-nis in a pear tree'


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

An old friend given to me by a new friend; thanks Thian


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Thanks Luis. Yes it took about six weeks to arrive and I was definitely thrilled to finally have it on my wrist. I was a little concern about fitment because my wrist size is 7.5 and don't like to wear smaller case watches but this worked perfectly.
> 
> Just a mini* "Jaragar" *review:
> 
> ...


Hi Will!

Thanks for the review! It was very useful for me, as well as for those who are considering the possibility of buying, one of these watches.
I'm pretty convinced that for the price you pay, is well worth buying a Jaragar.:-!

I, still today, swapped e-mails with the vendor of mine, and he will resend me the watch right away, because he also thinks that the first order, is definitely lost. Now I just hope, that this one will not get lost too. Anyway, I'm going to prepare myself to wait, for about six weeks too.:-s

Once it arrives, I'll post the proper pictures, and a mini review too.

Kindest Regards,
Luís M


----------



## radium (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

radium,

Your moon is about 10 days ahead, but I love your photo anyway. ;-) :-!


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

My ST-5 on a gold mesh strap today,bit of xmas bling.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

I still love this watch.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

shanghai:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 913234
> 
> 
> I still love this watch.
> ...


Can't wait for my PAM homage to show up!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

snaky59 said:


> Can't wait for my PAM homage to show up!


But wait we must.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Alpha _Alfred E. Neuman_ for the day b-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

TaoBaoNow delivered the goods an hour or so ago, so I might as well wear this one today.

And tomorrow.

And the day afterwards.

Ric


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice, Ric, congratulations. 
A bit hard to tell from the pics, but it looks like yours has the matching / silver seconds hand and not the black one, correct? Would be interesting to find out what's the reason / source for the two variations.

RonB


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

MHe225 said:


> Nice, Ric, congratulations.
> A bit hard to tell from the pics, but it looks like yours has the matching / silver seconds hand and not the black one, correct? Would be interesting to find out what's the reason / source for the two variations.
> 
> RonB


Yup, the collar and cuffs match.

Ric


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Branco first, then Sea-Gull for family dinner later on. Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Sexy Shanghai 8120.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon Guys!

For Christmas Eve, I'll be wearing my Big pilot homage, by Parnis.










































Happy holidays to You all!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 913756
> 
> 
> View attachment 913757
> ...


Beautiful Beijing ! This is definitely a must have :-!


----------



## Janizary (Jul 27, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Wow luv the blue. What a Seiko resemblance, interesting.


You mean Rolex Sub resemblance?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Just changed to this one, see other topic for more 










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Benay148 (Nov 23, 2012)

For the holidays 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Jaragar!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Happy Christmas everyone!


Ow ow ow ow ow ow... ouch!

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning to All!

For Christmas lunch with all the family, I'll be wearing my MM homage.










































Have a happy holidays, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Gorra Christmas pout on (sulk, sulk).

Neighbour has a set of teeny weeny screwdrivers from way back during his watch fiddling days, so me hopes were up that I could adjust the bracelet on the Zunda after all.

But the Beijing bracelet has such tiny screws that even our cunning Swiss neighbour wot has every tool known to man "somewhere in my Keller, moment please" can't do nowt with it.

Patience required.

The Capucho's don't do patience.

So wearing nothing in protest at the universe.

Ric


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Its christmas day,its also my birthday so it has to be the Sea-gull bad boy.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

pinkits said:


> Its christmas day,its also my birthday so it has to be the Sea-gull bad boy.
> 
> View attachment 914701


Well, it *is* your birthday, so you (and *****) can be as naughty as yer want.

Ric


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

pinkits said:


> Its christmas day,its also my birthday so it has to be the Sea-gull bad boy.
> 
> View attachment 914701


Happy birthday!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Sulk over. Decided to slum it with this cheapi homage to a Beijing ZhuFeng. Wouldn't pass more than a cursory glance, but it makes me happy.

Merry Christmas fellow obsessives!

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Diamond diver.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Ow ow ow ow ow ow... ouch!
> 
> Ric


You OK?
Star take your eye out?
Painful hand in turkey incident?

Hope you had a good one, O


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Ric Capucho said:
> 
> 
> > OhDark30 said:
> ...


Those pangs of intense watch jealousy are sometimes too much for a man to bear.

Ric


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

soviet said:


> Diamond diver.


Interesting:think:
If you have time please share the backstory on this particular watch.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

hooligan said:


> Interesting:think:
> If you have time please share the backstory on this particular watch.


That is a 17 jewels hand-wind Diamond watch with a "B" movement in a BEUCHAT diver case.:-d The case fits the movement size very well. The same idea could be applied to those replica watches with a Diamond "B" 35 jewels automatic movement. Why a Chinese watch must use a dial with a Swiss brand name?<|


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

soviet said:


> That is a 17 jewels hand-wind Diamond watch with a "B" movement in a BEUCHAT diver case.:-d The case fits the movement size very well. The same idea could be applied to those replica watches with a Diamond "B" 35 jewels automatic movement. Why a Chinese watch must use a dial with a Swiss brand name?


Thank you for the reply. That is a nice mod, one that you don't see everyday and I agree, it is nice to see a Chinese movement proudly wearing a Chinese dial.|>
Though, I would of course say this about any watch whatever its country of origin.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Needed something reflective for the evening.

Shiny innit.

Ric


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Christmas present from my girlfriend..


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

I got a PM a while earlier tellin' me that me Zunda bracelet's likely to be a split-pin. No screw-driver required. Trouble was that I was at dinner with the Gross Eltern (in-laws) so couldn't do nowt about it. Watch was back at Fortress Capucho, guarded by the cat.

So just got back, and 10 minutes later I have a bracelet adjusted for a **** sapien's wrist; as opposed to a gorilla's ankle. Had to remove two links from the back and *three* from the front. I'm clearly an inbetweeny, wrist-wise. Lack of symmetry already bugging me.

Still, I'm now wearing my new Zunda.

Oh frabjous day! Calloo callah! I chortled to my joy.

Ric


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A 19 jewels Baoshihua is relatively uncommon that the 17 jewels version. It was made by Shanghai Watch Factory. The gem stone logo is cool.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

My Beijing Zunda in daylight.

The dial has lots of depth and texture. Me pleezee.

Ric


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

BeiHai on a new strap


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*

The Parnis was craving for wristime :-d*


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon Guys!

Today, Parnis also for me, the Big Pilot homage.


















































Have a great day everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 916141
> 
> 
> My Beijing Zunda in daylight.
> ...


Congrats Ric, it's a very nice looking timepiece, I like it a lot!

May I ask you, where did you buy it?

Enjoy it in good health!:-!

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Congrats Ric, it's a very nice looking timepiece, I like it a lot!
> 
> May I ask you, where did you buy it?
> 
> ...


Hello Luis, my friend.

And a very Merry Christmas to you and your family.

I bought it via TaoBao / TaoBaoNow as recommended by Mr Martin Sir. And it went very well. Just three weeks from order to delivery into my hands.  About $250 taking everything into account.

The TaoBao shop also has a black dial version that I didn't notice at the time. I'm still deciding whether to order it next month... along with the Beihai, of course. 

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ALPHA _Pilot_ b-)


----------



## Herodotus (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Watchuseek!
Im wearing a Shanghai He Ping 1958 reissue


----------



## chronoman23 (Oct 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> ALPHA _Pilot_ b-)


Nice watch ! Looks like you also have a cat, if that's where you got the scratches....


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Herodotus said:


> Hi Watchuseek!
> Im wearing a Shanghai He Ping 1958 reissue


Which I looked hard at at Times International. Get this off Liao? Very nice...

Ric


----------



## Herodotus (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, and it shipped surprisingly fast (from Singapore)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

chronoman23 said:


> Nice watch ! Looks like you also have a cat, if that's where you got the scratches....


Thanks !

And I have *TWO CATS* actually, less than 1y old, and they're quite _playful_ ! :-d


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Chunlei, slim version.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Alpha Sub on Watchadoo



















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

i got a new toy in the post today it cost a massive £12 lol


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*

Enjoying JarAgar today...*;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Parnis mod on new strap:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Mis-printed Seagull automaitc.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Reno said:


> Thanks !
> 
> And I have *TWO CATS* actually, less than 1y old, and they're quite _playful_ ! :-d


Cute cats, I have one of those furballs as well. His name is Alvin, quite (too) playful. He is 4.5 months old, and he is currently thoroughly licking himself because he just fell in the girlfriend's bath. Silly cat.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Parnis Big Pilot today. Along with the Portuguese, the nicest of surprises.

Sunny, innit.

Ric


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Seagull today










Kev


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon mates!

Today with Passion, by Celsus.










































Happy new year to you all!
Luís M


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

i cant find celsus watches anywhere, gutted, where did you get that from??????


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Seagull today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Good afternoon mates!
> 
> Today with Passion, by Celsus.
> 
> ...


Stunning watch, where did you find it?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing Zhufeng today, all day.

Gonna see if I can find enough peace today to take a few macro pickies.

Houseful of small kids as we've for visitors for a few days. Seven in total. Feel like the old woman wot lives in a shoe.

Reckon the Zhufeng'll stand up well to macro.

Oh, and it's me birthday today.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Oh, and it's me birthday today.
> 
> Ric


Happy Birthday Ric!

Here's a (poorly editted ;-) )cake for you








Enjoy your day :-!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Thomashek (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 919085
> 
> 
> Beijing Zhufeng today, all day.
> ...


Happy birthday Ric,cant wait for my Zhufeng to arrive.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Ric!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> i cant find celsus watches anywhere, gutted, where did you get that from??????


Hi Chris!
No wonder you not find Celsus watches nowhere, the brand is Portuguese and do not export, for now.

They use Miyota and Sea-Gull movments, in their watches.
Kindest Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

snaky59 said:


> Stunning watch, where did you find it?


Thanks Snaky!

As I've said before, the brand is Portuguese and, I bought this in my usual watchmaker.
With Rregards,
Luís M


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Thanks Snaky!
> 
> As I've said before, the brand is Portuguese and, I bought this in my usual watchmaker.
> With Rregards,
> Luís M


I'm betting you'd be able to start a little exportation business of your own with such watches! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

snaky59 said:


> I'm betting you'd be able to start a little exportation business of your own with such watches! Wear it in good health.


In fact it is a shame that the brand has not even a web site, where you can see all the models that are marketed. For they have some very interesting models, and with very affordable prices. I have five Celsus, two of which mechanical automatic.

Galeria - Relógios Celsus

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

Portugal for a holiday this year then,cheers luisao

and it looks like the only shop is in porto mmmmmmm, might email them


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## frenchst (Aug 30, 2012)

Seagull 1963 always makes me smile! Mine is ticking away a foot away from me, hoping that I remember to wind it tomorrow! ;-)


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Love Love Love the 1963


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Parnis Pilot and happy 2013 everyone!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Giving the Goddess another outing
Best wishes for 2013


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

An early 17 jewels version of Beijing Shuangling, red wine colour dial. Happy new year to you all!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ta all for the many Happy Birthdays.

And now my turn to wish everyone a happy and prosperous new year.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Sea-Gull D100D wot arrived a couple of hours ago.

Silvery innit.

Ric


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

My gorgeous new Shanghai that arrived this morning.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> Portugal for a holiday this year then,cheers luisao
> 
> and it looks like the only shop is in porto mmmmmmm, might email them


Hi Chris.Ph!

Yes the company is head-quartered in Porto, but it sells to several shops, for nearly the entire country. Sure You can send an email, I've done that too. Maybe they send you pictures of some mechanical watches, and than you can order one.

Good luck,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon all!

To close up the year, my Big Parnis U-Boat homage.


















































Have a very happy new year, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

Pretty sure this is a Chinese made quartz. I just put it in an extra Omega 1171 bracelet that I have. Not bad.


----------

